# An amplifier choice...



## shmef (Jan 21, 2007)

I was running a Rockford Fosgate 2600x until it decided to essentially crap out on me without any real cause or reason from what I can tell. It wasn't powering much, just a Pioneer TS WX 80 sub (can't recall the diameter though). Any suggestions on a replacement, or if it is fixable? I had it bridged into a mono because it was only powering the sub, so I'd like to get something of similar power. The car, if that even matters, is a 1997 Toyota 4Runner Limited Edition.

I was looking at this, but the Fosgate was only 80watts, so I don't know if the wattage is really as an overrated figure as some audiophiles say, or if it could wreck the sub. All suggestions/telling me how this all works are completely appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

It may be fixable least I'd make sure it couldn't be first before buying new(I'm cheap), check the main fuse. It may appear to be good, for ****s a giggles replace it to be safe. Also unless you do not have a receipt for it I'd suggest going that route if possible. Forget who owns them now but you may be able to trade the bad unit up for some thing newer then the place that took it will just RMA it for a new one..... Good luck!


----------



## shmef (Jan 21, 2007)

The only issue is that the amp is like 10 plus years old, I don't think they'd accept it for a replacement. Change the main fuse eh? Alright, I gotta dig up a manual online somewhere... while I do that, any suggestions on what to get if it is indeed unfix able?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

If you have a volt meter you can check to see if the amp is getting power first. Check the inline fuse, ground etc. If the amp is not getting any power then somewhere along the line( power, ground or remote) there is a problem.


----------



## shmef (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't own a volt meter, unfortunately... which is a bummer because I've been told the older Rockford's were actually really good...

I don't mind buying a new one, I'd just like to make sure its dead before I ditch. Any suggestions on a new one or what else I can do to see if it can be fixed?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The main power fuse(from the battery to the amp)may appear good but be bad, so swap it for a known good one..


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if you are going to replace look at the new rockford line the "T" series


----------



## shmef (Jan 21, 2007)

As far as my replacement goes, I'm not looking for anything that expensive. Preferably something sub 100 dollars if at all possible. Doesn't have to be great, just doable. I like Boss's stuff that I've used in the past (various mic's and insturment pre-amps) so I figured they would be of a higher quality than your average Pyramid (which are supposedly garbage).


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Pyramid is the off brand of JL Audio, Boss is the off brand of Rockford Fosgate, Dual is the offbrand of Clarion, and Sony just sucks!


----------

